# Straw weight



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

How much does a 3x3x8 straw bale normally weigh? I know their are lots of variables but I was just looking for a rough estimate it will be baled with a krone 890.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

RCF said:


> How much does a 3x3x8 straw bale normally weigh? I know their are lots of variables but I was just looking for a rough estimate it will be baled with a krone 890.


I don't know about a Krone but we have two 3x3 balers....a Hesston 8575 and a Case LBX332. I run the LBX tighter than most and I get a 650 lb 8 footer. Another guy runs the Hesston and he gets aboutthe same....maybe not quite as heavy but it's an older baler.

A neighbor also has an LBX and he made some 675 pounders for us last fall but he had the knives in the baler plus the straw came out of a International rotary combine so it was pretty short already, Both these balers make a 32" x 34" bale so that makes a difference. John Deere bales are a 32" x 32" so they won't be as heavy. Not sure about Krone's chamber size.


----------

